# Best Work Coat?



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a new work coat. I currently have a Big Smith Duck Medium, I'm 6'2 185 and the Big Smith just fits weird (fits my arms and shoulders but the height is too short). Anyone else have the same problem? I also don't like the stiffness and the bulk of material on the arms. Is there a jacket that is better fitted and made for taller people? I've been looking online at the Carhart Active Coats, they look more flexible and possibly less bulky. Any suggestions?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

jcs1984 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new work coat. I currently have a Big Smith Duck Medium, I'm 6'2 185 and the Big Smith just fits weird (fits my arms and shoulders but the height is too short). Anyone else have the same problem? I also don't like the stiffness and the bulk of material on the arms. Is there a jacket that is better fitted and made for taller people? I've been looking online at the Carhart Active Coats, they look more flexible and possibly less bulky. Any suggestions?


I think you'll have the same problems with the active ones, I'm pretty sure it's the same as mine. They are stiff, and bulky in the arms at first, but they soften up and feel better after you break them in.
Mine had a zipper that broke in hardly any time

it looks like the sandstone active ones the one that broke. the brass metal zipper opens up after you zip it up.









i'm wearing a dakota one right now that I like for the price, and the sleeves are removable to make a vest









I'd like to see some other choices though when money is flowing a little more freely


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

oops (double)

if a mod sees this, can yo please delete?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Carhartt Nylon insulated Jacket is what I have. It is the warmest carhartt I have ever worn. Since it is nylon it doesn't soke up water and the wind doesn't go through it. Also has a flap in the back so your crack doesn't get cold. I'm about your size I'm 6'3 195# the xl tall is perfect with a sweat shirt a little roomy without a sweat shirt. Also weighs about half as much as a cotton one, but the bulk is still there. The price is high I paid around $140 for mine.


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

My wife bought me a black micro fleece lined hooded jacket at Sam's club. Less than $30. Very light and warm, windproof, water resist. Free Country, is the brand.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a Carhart just like the one Winchester posted. Had it for 3-4 years. I got it to replace the last Carhart that I had for 3-4 years prior.
They're water proof, wind proof, durable and have good pockets. The only thing that gets worn out is the cuff at the end of the arms. Mine are starting to get a little ragged now but will probably last another winter.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is the one I am talking about. You can have a T-shirt on and be warm at 10-15deg.
http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...10101&storeId=10051&productId=32106&langId=-1
It is water proof and wind proof the only one carhartt sells that is. The other ones that are cotton absorb water and wind goes through them.

Here is the snadstone no mention of waterproof at all.
http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...10101&storeId=10051&productId=32138&langId=-1


----------



## dromike15 (Oct 26, 2007)

if you have a problem with the length consider looking into jackets for exampe "Large-Tall" or "Extra large-Tall" They add extra length to the sleeves and waist part. I'm 6'4'' 210 and I buy most of my clothes with the tall for the added length. If you look on carhatt's website I believe you can select the option. 

-Mike


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

If you actually want to WORK and stay warm, Carhartt is about the last option I would go with.

Visit a GOOD outdoors store and buy layered clothing systems that are BREATHABLE and WATERPROOF. You want to buy clothes for active sports like ice climbing, backcountry skiing, hiking, etc...Sports where you actually move around.

Carhartt stuff looks good, but has ZERO functionality in my book. In fact, if you layer properly, you shouldn't even need a coat.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Layers, layers, layers. T-shirt, polypropolene long underwear, henly, lined hooded sweatshirt and you will hardley ever need a coat.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Greg Di said:


> If you actually want to WORK and stay warm, Carhartt is about the last option I would go with.
> 
> Visit a GOOD outdoors store and buy layered clothing systems that are BREATHABLE and WATERPROOF. You want to buy clothes for active sports like ice climbing, backcountry skiing, hiking, etc...Sports where you actually move around.
> 
> Carhartt stuff looks good, but has ZERO functionality in my book. In fact, if you layer properly, you shouldn't even need a coat.


I agree...I can't stand wearing carharts long enough to break them in, and I also don't wanto spend good money just to get caulk, glue, or whatever all over it....

I wear a fleece collared sweater, a hooded pull over, and then an insulated zip up sweatshirt.....


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

WNYcarpenter said:


> I agree...I can't stand wearing carharts long enough to break them in, and I also don't wanto spend good money just to get caulk, glue, or whatever all over it....
> 
> I wear a fleece collared sweater, a hooded pull over, and then an insulated zip up sweatshirt.....


 I have a couple of old carharts With all that stuff on 'em. This year I bought a Sears craftsman that looks like a carhart and has a hoody sweatshirt w/hood sewn into it for $29 on sale- so far it has been warmer than the carharts-& with 0 degee's out today with the wind blowing hard that hood come in handy & it is Comfortable........................


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> Visit a GOOD outdoors store and buy layered clothing systems that are BREATHABLE and WATERPROOF. You want to buy clothes for active sports like ice climbing, backcountry skiing, hiking, etc...Sports where you actually move around.



That's the best advice you're going to get. About 8 years ago I picked up a Mountain Hardware jacket on clearance at REI. So far it has outlasted any Carhartt jacket I've had.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> If you actually want to WORK and stay warm, Carhartt is about the last option I would go with.


I've worn through my Carhartt coat and it still hasn't "broken in" its just a thick denim that stays pretty stiff. Its light, warm and very tear resistant. Better yet, throw it in your washer and then dryer and its clean again...dries fast too. From that standpoint it works excellent and I love it.

BUT if I have to move around alot and have alot of flexibility then it sucks, too stiff and restrictive. 

I wear Helly Hansen Lifa Long Underwear, then undershirt, then tshirt or long sleeve cotton, then a hoodie or fleece.


----------



## gman1985 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had the same problem , im also 6.2 185. 
Finally just found a a good fitting jacket from carhart "active" 
just make sure you get the Large TALL then the sleeves r just right. its a bit bulky but you really be wearing it when its really cold,very warm coat.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

Check out Dickies.com, they have some great deals on clearence with free shipping. I just bought their waterproof coat & pants, they are really waterproof, uses a membrane like Gortex. I wore them today with the high winds & cold temps & they worked great for keeping the wind out. Put on a few layers & was able to move as they are very flexible. I was so impressed I bought 2 pairs of the waterproof pants so I have a pair for ridding.


----------



## cbfx3 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a tractor supply Schmitt (Carhartt knockoff) Nice warm jacket but the zipper screwed up in no time at all


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive tried a bunch of combinations for layers, the best that works for me is 

tshirt, long sleeve t, wool sweather, insulated hoodie, vest, if its windy a light weight nylon shell.

i have a couple carhartt jackets, but the bloody things are too heavy and stiff to work in. so they stay at home for casual wear. although if its really cold out ill throw on the insulated jacket as if its -20 out and i am working outside its only because im picking up material and such


----------



## forsmant (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...51&productId=32135&langId=-1&categoryId=10928

I layer up with a polypropylene long sleeve, t-shirt, long sleeve t, sweatshirt/hoodie and the jacket in the link. If I need more than that I have a neck condom and some coveralls. I alos find the denim coats too stiff and always crawling up when you reach for anything high.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

The Firehose hooded coat from Duluth Trading is the best work coat I've owned. Unlike Carhartt it is very soft and flexible. I'm 6' 2" 220 and the tall XL fits me perfect.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

i wear a north face a hoodie and long selves and im fine all winter long


----------



## ruminatre (Dec 31, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Layers, layers, layers. T-shirt, polypropolene long underwear, henly, lined hooded sweatshirt and you will hardley ever need a coat.



I couldn't agree more. I like to wear a thin first layer with a heavier Duluth thermal, covered with a t-shirt. I add a thermal lined Aramark hoodie, which they embroidered with my business name for around $35, when necessary. The hooded sweatshirt is surprisingly warm and the tight layers under a loose t-shirt allows for a good range of motion while allowing you to adjust your temperature. Also, using a first layer that is made of "performance" material that wicks moisture helps keep me dry, and these type of shirts tend to be snug, but not restrictive in fit.
I never wear an actual coat, as they are almost always too bulky, too cumbersome, too irritating or too warm. Also, I got tired of taking it off and putting it back on while walking from the cold to a warm interior or vice versa. If I were to wear one, I would buy from Duluth. I avoid Carhartt because you can get an equal or better version from Duluth, or others, without a visible manufacturer's logo, usually for less.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

I would second this vote. I've been out in -20°C w/ old performance undershirt (I use them for cycling) a "tech" long johns, T-Shirt $10 value store heavy sweat top, covered buy a Carhart vest w/ my company logo. Normal socks, OK gloves or no gloves depending. Toque (Hat).

I am much more exhausted on the days I'm out working in the cold but I survive.


----------

